# MISC | New trains around the world (Photo Thread)



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

talgo avril (E)
Talgo Avril 112.501 circulando en pruebas by CARLOS123456, on Flickr
Talgo Avril at InnoTrans 2012 by Tegeler, on Flickr
Talgo Avril by CARLOS123456, on Flickr
Avril interior Standard Class by Maarten Otto, on Flickr
Renfe Mercancias - 333.343 con Talgo Avril rumbo a La Sagra by CARLOS123456, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

caf civia (E)
Civia de CAF pasando por Sant Vicenç... by enric436, on Flickr
Civia a Gijón by Nexiosferrol, on Flickr
interior Civia by fc_urola, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

caf oaris
Escapando de la lluvia by Powell 333, on Flickr
idn2058 by ribot85, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

talgo 350
Pato en Almansa by GuilleB&W3600, on Flickr
Talgo 350 (AVE s-102) en Arándiga (Zaragoza) by jiesnarr, on Flickr
Pato AVE II by Escursso, on Flickr


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Stadler's KISS / ESh2 series EMU (2014-) for Aeroexpress


RVR's DR1B"O" series DMU (2010-) for Russian Railways


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

talgo 250 
Alvia Serie 130 by Joost Boudewijns Trains, on Flickr
Alvia Agost by Sergio N\oreno, on Flickr
130 Bilbao-Madrid por Artomaña by ordunte, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

renfe velaro by siemens ( serie 103 ) 2006
Siemens Velaro E (AVE s-103) en La Fuensaviñán (Guadalajara) by jiesnarr, on Flickr
AVE S103 by Escursso, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

alfa pendular (p) by fiat- Sorefame ( 1999 )
Alfa Pendular 184, Monte Novo, 2010.01.14 by nmorao, on Flickr
Alfa Pendular 132, Entroncamento, 2008.12.20 by nmorao, on Flickr
DSC03532 by SilvérioACSilva, on Flickr
Alfa Pendular by Marilia Portugal1, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

tgv 2n2 ( f ) 2011 by alstom
TGV 2N2 4723 SNCF by Andrea Sosio, on Flickr
Euroduplex et couleurs d'automne by PHneutre84, on Flickr
01/08/14 Interieur TGV Duplex beneden by Julian de Bondt, on Flickr
01/08/14 Interieur TGV Duplex boven by Julian de Bondt, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

new pendolino 610 (I) by alstrom 2008
ETR 610-12 TI by Andrea Sosio, on Flickr
ETR 610 708 by ice91prinzeugen, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

spanish caf civity
























































http://www.caf.es/img/all/productos_servicios/familia/civity/09imagenes.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

renfe 599 ( caf )
Renfe 599.058 + 599.031 Sant Sadurní d'Anoia by eldelinux, on Flickr
599-005 by TrenSalamanca, on Flickr
599 interior by Yago Camarero, on Flickr
Interior de los S599 by Septem Trionis, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

interciy ireland by caf ( 2005 )








Mourneabbey by finnyus, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

push pull train for saudi railways by caf ( 2012 )
































http://www.caf.es/upload/productos/sro slider1.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

agv by alstom ( 2008 )
Alstom AGV.001 Pègase - Firenze Rovezzano - 19 febbraio 2010 by Michele Sacco 1980, on Flickr
Alstom AGV.001 Pègase - Firenze Campo Marte - 18 febbraio 2010 by Michele Sacco 1980, on Flickr
NTV AGV.575 04 - Rovezzano (FI) - 28 maggio 2012 by Michele Sacco 1980, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

talgo TXXI (e)
































http://www.talgo.com/img_montaje/carrusel/txxi/2g.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Acela express ( usa ) 2000
Westbound Acela by imartin92, on Flickr
AMT 2019 on #2170, Halethorpe, MD by jimkleeman, on Flickr
Acela Coach by Madbuster75, on Flickr
Acela Business Class Car by cluth, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

British Rail Class 373 ( alstrom 1992 ) eurostar
Eurostar Train @ St Pancras Railway Station, London, England :: HDR by :: Artie | Photography ::, on Flickr
2013. Eurostar NoL 3305/ 3306 te station Calais- Fréthun by [email protected], on Flickr
Arrived at Gare du Nord on Eurostar 9022 by David McKelvey, on Flickr
Train Chartering - private First Class carriage on Eurostar by Train Chartering & Private Rail Cars, on Flickr
Eurostar by Elmar Eye, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Eurostar e320 ( siemens 2011 ) class 374
Class 374 by Manchester_77, on Flickr
E320 IN DAYLIGHT by NIGHTSHIFTWORKER, on Flickr
e320 standard class saloon by justindperkins, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

TGV PBA ( 1995 ) thalys 
Thalys 4532 Enghien by Peter Schokkenbroek, on Flickr
Thalys 4537 Barendrecht by Peter Schokkenbroek, on Flickr
Thalys interior by okebaja, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

tgv pbka ( 1996 )
Thalys PBKA by andromede087, on Flickr
Thalys PBKA 4304 - Wilwisheim by Pi Eye, on Flickr
Thalys PBKA intérieur-36 by 8Uhr, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

spanish talgo 8 for usa market ( 2011 )
AMTK EMD F59PHI #466 & AMTK #7911 Talgo 8 Trainset "Mt Bachelor" by busdude, on Flickr
Talgo 8 Trainsets by busdude, on Flickr
Coach Class Talgo 8 by ferrymaniac101, on Flickr
Amtrak Cascades Talgo Series 8 Mt Bachelor business class by Ian YVR, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

tren hotel talgo 7 (2010 )








































http://www.talgo.com/img_montaje/carrusel/trenhotel/2g.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

talgo coach








































http://www.talgo.com/img_montaje/carrusel/coches/1g.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

tgv pos ( 2006 )
POS en pleine montée by PHneutre84, on Flickr
TGV POS 4405 et TGV 2360 Colmar Paris à Dettwiller 4;09;2012 by BB15025, on Flickr


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Maybe it's just me but I wouldn't call the 22 year old Eurostar trains "new". Striking - yes. New - no. Same goes for TGV PBA.

For me "new" trains would be those that are less than 10 years old. Because at the age of 15 trains already need refurbishing and can be considered a bit old.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

TGV POS 4407 Lyria, Geneve - Montpelier by Rider69x, on Flickr
TGV_4402_Paris_03agoasto2014 by treni_e_dintorni, on Flickr
Inside TGV Lyria 4404 - 2nd Class by grahambenbow, on Flickr
TGV Lyria, Gare de Lyon, Paris. by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

serie 120 and 121 renfe by caf ( since 2004 )
El retorno de los 120 by TRENPONFERRADA, on Flickr
120 doble procedente de Bilbao e Irún acercándose a su destino...Barcelona Sants... by enric436, on Flickr
Serie 121 by phantom-II, on Flickr
Vagón ALVIA S-120 by vivireltren, on Flickr
Interior del 120. by Tomeso, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

s114 renfe ( 2009 ) by caf/alstom
Avant S114_9 by Renfe Operadora, on Flickr
s114 branca 06 by Escursso, on Flickr
s114 branca 07 by Escursso, on Flickr
AVE S-114 Avant by grouchomax, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

zter (sncf by alstom/bombardier) 2004
ZTER by -p.H-, on Flickr
sa-552005doublezter21500morlaixdescentepassagers by stephane ascoet, on Flickr
sa-55200515h44doublezter21500morlaixdepuisbv by stephane ascoet, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

regio2n by bombardier ( 2012 ) france
Regio2N by Sarouman, on Flickr
Premier jour d'essais by Lyonrail, on Flickr
Régio2N Plouaret by Photographie Steven, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

regiolis ( 2014 ) by alstom ,france
15-07-2014 Transpyrénéen Les Bruzes by Marko-31, on Flickr
The New Regiolis train - Les nouvelles rames Regiolis by rino54, on Flickr
SNCF TER Aquitaine - Interior de un Regiolis de la region Aquitaine by CARLOS123456, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

coradia liner ( 2014 ) by alstom








Coradia Liner V200 by Alstom - Official account, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ice 3 class 407 ( siemens 2011 ) D
DB ICE Velaro D - Hattenhofen by Curimedia | P H O T O G R A P H Y, on Flickr
407502 Lehrte 140711 by Dan86401, on Flickr


----------



## worldwide70rm (Jul 27, 2007)

Etr500 Frecciabianca (2011)


----------



## worldwide70rm (Jul 27, 2007)

Etr460 Frecciabianca (2013)


----------



## worldwide70rm (Jul 27, 2007)

Etr 485 Frecciargento (2005)


----------



## worldwide70rm (Jul 27, 2007)

Etr 600 Frecciargento (2008)


----------



## worldwide70rm (Jul 27, 2007)

Etr 400 Frecciarossa1000 (2014)


----------



## worldwide70rm (Jul 27, 2007)

Etr 500 Frecciarossa (2008)


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

new sprinter by caf for NL
















http://www.treinreiziger.nl/userfiles/image/artikel/600/SprinterNieuw.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

TCDD HT65000 by caf ( 2009 )
HST TCDD CAF by xrispixels, on Flickr
TCDD speed train Turkey by tramturk, on Flickr
Trende 1 (on the train) by gauss2014, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

swedish x55 regina ( 2011 ) by bombardier
X55 3753 by Eldaren, on Flickr
2012-03-07 X55 Stockholm C by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr








http://31.media.tumblr.com/d4fc9e94a69ce6754349092bc31dbe4a/tumblr_n02mffKQBK1sjg26ho1_500.gif


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

nsb class 73 ( 2000 ) by adtranz
Bm73b by magro_kr, on Flickr
NSB Class 73 Train, Stampen, Göteborg by hkkbs, on Flickr








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...BMU73_-_Interior_in_standard_seating_area.jpg
GMB Class 71
OSL - Gardermoen (Norway) by Meteorry, on Flickr
Interior of Flytoget train from Oslo Airport by transitpeople, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

SJ X2 ( by Kalmar Verkstad 1990 )
SJ X2 by Matthew Black, on Flickr
SJ X2 #2537 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr
X2000 train interior by Elmar Eye, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

new talgo for short distances
















http://blog.anpf.org.es/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/talgo.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

afrosiyob - uzbekistan by talgo
Primeros Viajes by Tato El Ruta, on Flickr
IMG_4076 by olyaterekhova, on Flickr
Train Afrosiyob Samarcande Ouzbekistan by vazyvite, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

vr- rzd allegro train by alstom ( 2010 )
Allegro by pailakka, on Flickr
Ein Allegro im Hbf. von Helsinki (rautatieasema) by Starhorst, on Flickr
Allegro 2 by IleDubai, on Flickr
















http://www.taritravel.com/uplimg/cat_sub2/photo_inside_allegro.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

VR Class Sm3 by fiat ferroviaria ( 2000 )
Finnish Railways Pendolino Class Sm3 7103/7603 departs Helsinki on 8 Aug 2011 by A Scotson, on Flickr
VR Pendolino by ArtDvU, on Flickr
Pendolino by haarajoki, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ČD Class 680 (2006 ) by fiat ferroviaria
SC 506 @ Klučov by Wesley van Drongelen, on Flickr
ČD Class 680 Pendolino by Cosmin.Stefan, on Flickr
Pendolino, Czech Style by Treflyn, on Flickr








http://www.podebrady.ru/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/pendolino_2.jpg








http://www.vagonweb.cz/fotogalerie/foto/200704/DSC03625.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Kazakhstan tulpar by talgo
















http://en.tengrinews.kz/userdata/news_en/2012/news_10056/photo_16698.jpg
















http://www.train-photo.ru/data/media/159/talgo_train.jpg


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Nippon Sharyo DMU for Union Pearson Express in Toronto:


Dec 2014 - UP Express by Metrolinx, on Flickr


Dec 2014 - UP Express by Metrolinx, on Flickr


Dec 2014 - UP Express by Metrolinx, on Flickr


Dec 2014 - UP Express by Metrolinx, on Flickr


Dec 2014 - UP Express by Metrolinx, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

talgo 22
































http://www.talgo.de/images/Presse/Talgo DDEMU.JPG


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Wisconsin Talgo
















https://beenerm.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/7243697260_5b28aa62a5_b.jpg








http://www.siteselection.com/issues/2010/jul/images/TalgoTrain_18754_2.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

VR Class Dm12 ( 2005 ) by ČKD Vagonka
Finnish Railways Class Dm12 4401, the first Dm12 diesel railbus in green livery, at Pieksämäki Shed on 22 July 2012 by A Scotson, on Flickr
Last scheduled train from Savonlinna Station in snow. Dm12 Class railcars Nos. 4414 and 4413 at Savonlinna Station on 11 December 2011 with the 18.30 service to Parikkala by A Scotson, on Flickr
Finland. First train departure (05.40) from the new Savonlinna terminus with Class Dm12 diesel railcar No. 4411 on 16 June 2012 by A Scotson, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

VR Class Sm4
Finnish Railways Class Sm4 EMU No. 6347 between Hyvinkää and Jokela on 2 July 2013 by A Scotson, on Flickr
Finnish Railways Class Sm4 EMU No. 6311 heads between Jokela and Hyvinkää on 2 July 2013 by A Scotson, on Flickr
Finnish Railways Class Sm4 EMU No. 6304 (left) and 6324 in Helsinki Station on 17 Mar 2012 by A Scotson, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

JKOY Class Sm5
JKOY Sm5 94 10 2081 007-8 by Sv12J, on Flickr
Sm5 94 10 2081 023-5 by Sv12J, on Flickr
Finnish Railways (Junakalusto Oy) Sm5 FLIRT EMU No. 01 interior on 8 Aug 2011 by A Scotson, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Stadler Flirt 3 EMU for R-Net services in South Holland:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

finish intercity
Edo FI-VR 50 10 8697 601-3 by Olli Savela, on Flickr
Joensuu - Finland by s.niemelainen, on Flickr
InterCity 47 by ArtDvU, on Flickr
InterCity by pailakka, on Flickr
HPIM2587. Intercityjuna Joensuussa by viima, on Flickr








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fb/InterCity2_-_passenger_car_interior.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

civity by caf for montenegro
01.10.13 Bar 6111.001 by philstephenrichards, on Flickr
























http://www.caf.es/upload/productos/5_montenegro.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

HRCS2 ( UA ) By Hyundai Rotem ( 2012 ) 
Ukraine, HRCS2 express Kyiv - Dnepropetrovsk by fil_yevko, on Flickr
HRCS2 Intercity train Kiev, Ukraine by fil_yevko, on Flickr
Brand-new Rotem train in Donetsk, Ukraine by chameryon, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Ukrainian high speed train Tarpan by Michael de`Oz, on Flickr
















http://www.railwaygazette.com/uploads/pics/tn_ua-kvsz-ekr1-tarpan-interior.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

am 800 by caf (2010 )
Le Train des Pignes by FabricePics, on Flickr
chemin de fer de provence nice digne by snake&luigi, on Flickr
AMP 800 Exterior by Mark Fischer, on Flickr
AMP 800 Interior by My Train Pix, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

AMG800 train at Corte by JohnnyHamster, on Flickr
Ajaccio Bastia Line Pont Leccia our AMG800 dmu from Ajaccio by B&W56, on Flickr
CFC-AMG800-nuovaautomotrice-Ajaccio-2007-08-30-CartosioMaurizio by maucart, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

train blanc argent ( france ) by caf ,this is the only metre-gauge line operated by SNCF
SNCF Diesel trainset N° X74505. by Franky, Bart en Wouter De Witte, on Flickr
Romorantin-Lanthenay by Kerry Parker (KP), on Flickr


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

VITORIA MAN said:


> train blanc argent ( france ) by caf ,this is the only metre-gauge line operated by SNCF


Not at all. SNCF also operates two metre gauge lines electrified by 3rd rail,
one in the alps (Staint-Gervais-Vallorcine) and one in the Pyrénées
(Villefranche-Latour de Carol, also known as "train jaune")

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ligne_de_Cerdagne

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint-Gervais–Vallorcine_railway


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

thanks for the information


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Serie 81 SFM by caf ( 2012 ) 
Transbordament a S'Enllaç (Mallorca) by Bernat Borràs, on Flickr
Sèrie 81-00 dels Serveis Ferroviaris de Mallorca by Ibertram, on Flickr
8113 en Santa Maria del Camí. by Robert Hervás, on Flickr








http://www.trenscat.com/balears/images/sfm/trens/P120813172.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

serie 91 by caf for sfm (E)
TREN-TRAM VOSSLOH by Ibertram, on Flickr
Tram-tren Vossloh by Ibertram, on Flickr
Tram-tren VOSSLOH by Ibertram, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

HŽ series 6112 by Končar & TŽV Gredelj ( 2011 )








010.Croatia: Zagreb station Class leader 112 101 stands in Zagreb southern bays only built in 2011 this is the first of 92 for the whole of HZ! by Scubatrack, on Flickr
Arriving soon by Ivana Vasilj, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

HŽ series 7022, A regional diesel multiple unit built by TŽV Gredelj, Zagreb.
Croatia Railways diesel electric train by (Mick Baker)rooster, on Flickr
Croatian diesel electric train by (Mick Baker)rooster, on Flickr
HZ 7022 001, Podrute by josip_petrlic, on Flickr








http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s165/ivog/vlakovi 1/IMG_4847.jpg








http://www.lokalpatrioti-rijeka.com/forum/download/file.php?id=21460


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Croatian ICN ( 2004 ) by bombardier
HZ 7123 010 ICN 524 Preslo 20.6.2008 by hansp73, on Flickr
7123014, Zagreb Glavni Kolodvor, 26/08/10. by 33109, on Flickr
Budinščina station by (Mick Baker)rooster, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

PESA Acatus Plus, Krakow version:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^And the same train, but in Przewozy Regionalne livery:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Stadler Flirt EMU, used for Austria-Italy regional service:



ETR 170.005 "Flirt" - SAD - San Candido (BZ) by Gualtiero Palermo, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Swedish Stadler Flirt MTR X74








http://www.railwaygazette.com/uploads/pics/tn_eu-Stadler_Bussnang_first_Flirt_test.jpg
















http://i.imgur.com/r6hSPPN.jpg?1








http://www.railwaygazette.com/uploads/pics/tn_eu-Stadler_Bussnang_first_Flirt_interior.jpg


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

VITORIA MAN said:


> am 800 by caf (2010 )
> 
> AMP 800 Exterior by Mark Fischer, on Flickr


I quite like this train.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

icx
ICx 2011 by Treinreiziger.nl + Treinreiziger.be, on Flickr
Modell des ICx im DB Museum Nürnberg by travel.nici, on Flickr








http://www.railway-technology.com/projects/7345/images/145213/large/4l-image.jpg


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Alstom Coradia Lint DMU for Netinera's Four Land Express (Vlexx):


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

That ICX looks like the train equivalent of the obese car art installations of Erwin Wurm. 
Weird design.









http://www.geekologie.com/2009/01/04/fat-car-2.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Hitachi Super Express Train for IEP by mwmbwls, on Flickr
New Intercity Express Programme (IEP) trains by Department for Transport, on Flickr
New Intercity Express Programme (IEP) trains by Department for Transport, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

JR Series E657 K13 "Super Hitachi" by Martin Tack, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

JR Series 651 K106 "Super Hitachi" by Martin Tack, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

JR Series E653 K301 "Fresh Hitachi" by Martin Tack, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Super Azusa E351 JR by The Reeler, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Super View Odoriko 251 JR by The Reeler, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Shinkansen 400 JR by The Reeler, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

http://share.bahnforum.info/transfer/6531aa7b79eb76275c5e5f60eb6626a4d4ff6f8d/IMG_56950.jpg


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

CAF ETR 452 Civity EMU for Bari suburban railway in Italy:


----------



## Kamov (Jan 24, 2013)

Softronic Hyperion EMU, operated by Softrans, Romania (2014)


Hyperion by adisoft1991s, on Flickr

same EMU, winter edition:


Softronic Hyperion RES 001 - Brasov by Desiro256, on Flickr

Presentation video:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

serie 450 renfe by Alstom- CAF ( 1990 ) not very new but as far as i know its the only double-decker train running in spain
Serie 450(012M) by phantom-II, on Flickr
1994. Unidad eléctrica serie 450. by Xavier Maraña., on Flickr
Interior de una 450 de Renfe. by CARLOS123456, on Flickr
Interior de una 450 de Renfe. by CARLOS123456, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

by alstom 2014 , regiolis
SNCF TER Aquitaine - Regiolis 51511 + 51503 saliendo de St Jean de Luz by CARLOS123456, on Flickr
SNCF TER Aquitaine - Interior de un Regiolis de la region Aquitaine by CARLOS123456, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Regio 2N by bombardier 2014
Regio 2N en essais by Maxime Espinoza, on Flickr
Regio 2N _ 027L by Oliver_Photographie, on Flickr
Intérieur Régio 2N / France Ferroviaire by france_ferroviaire, on Flickr








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-d6PqnqZJn...8/bNsRB4gEfRc/s1600/Regio2N-SH-Bombardier.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

by alstom , 2011 Citadis Dualis
Alstom Citadis Dualis TT201 - Gare Sain Bel by A - Bobo, on Flickr
Citadis Dualis tram-train - Pays de la Loire by Alstom - Official account, on Flickr
Citadis Dualis tram-train - Pays de la Loire by Alstom - Official account, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Twindexx Express by bombardier
TWINDEXX Swiss Express by Bombardier Transportation, on Flickr








http://i2.wp.com/www.globalrailnews...ansicht-Zug-in-Landschaft1.jpg?resize=720,400








http://www.designhaus-pm.de/images/twindexx/large/twindexx_01.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Transwa Prospector, australia ( 2004 )
Transwa Prospector by banger_430, on Flickr
Prospector at Toodyay by [email protected], on Flickr








http://images41.fotki.com/v9/photos/2/211932/8546690/070TRANSWAPROSPECTORINTERIOR-vi.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

VLocity , australia by bombardier ( 2004 )
Vlocity through Sunshine Station. by Australian Trains, on Flickr
VLocity at Traralgon by sth475, on Flickr
Inside VLocity 18 by Andyroo1964, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Tilt Train,australia
5402 trails 5405 on Tilt Train ex Cairns at Ayr 31-10-14 - Copy by Aussie foamer, on Flickr
Electric Tilt Train, Roma Street, Brisbane, August 25th 2005 by Suburban_Guard, on Flickr








http://www.pentaxforums.com/forums/members/22468-robg/albums/1844-trains/picture11750.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

New train from buenos aires to mar del plata ( 2014 )
Nuevo Tren Buenos Aires - Mar del Plata by Ministerio del Interior y Transporte, on Flickr
Nuevo Tren Buenos Aires - Mar del Plata by Ministerio del Interior y Transporte, on Flickr
Tren Buenos Aires - Mar del Plata by Marcos Mielniczuk, on Flickr
















http://www.elcorreografico.com.ar/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/foto1720.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

new caf train for sar (2015)








































http://www.caf.es/upload/productos/3[68].jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

civity duo by caf








http://www.caf.es/img/all/productos_servicios/familia/civity/03solucion_integral.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Coradia Lint for LNVG (Germany) by Alstom - Official account, on Flickr
Alstom Coradia LINT by busdude, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Coradia Minuetto
MD056 by maurizio messa, on Flickr
minuetto nella neve by Cimacapi, on Flickr
Coradia Meridian for Trenitalia (Italia) by Alstom - Official account, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

SNCF Class X 73500 railcar no. 73630, Bayeux by bindonlane, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

coradia continental
Korschenbroich, 14.12.14, 1440 317 + 1440 316 by Andreas Beeck, on Flickr
Agilis 01 sbs by stereopic, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

coradia nordic
Ein X61 als Pågatåg in Richtung Malmö by kaffeeeinstein, on Flickr








http://www.alstom.com/Global/OneAlstomPlus/Railsystems/1200x800/1200x800---Coradia-Nordic-4.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

X'Trapolis Mega by alstom for prasa ,south africa
















http://www.bdlive.co.za/incoming/20...ALTERNATES/crop_638x402/PRASA+trains1+XXX.jpg
















http://www.alstom.com/Global/OneAlstomPlus/Railsystems/1200x800/1200x800---Xtrapolis-Mega-3.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Xtrapolis by alstom for chile
Nuevos trenes by Guillermo Andre, on Flickr
XM 04 DEJANDO LA ESTACIÓN CENTRAL | SANTIAGO by Ignacio Paredes Photography, on Flickr
INTERIOR AUTOMOTOR X´TRAPOLIS by Ignacio Paredes Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Newag multiple-unit for Koleje Dolnośląskie:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

florida
Sunrail X100 @ SE VSMF by EasternValley, on Flickr
Sunrail @ SE Benson Jct. by EasternValley, on Flickr
A look inside a SunRail commuter coach in 2014 by TPavluvcik, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

talgo avril g4








http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p645/Gusiluz1/G4compl_zps9709eaba.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Bombardier OMNEO_page2 by alcoalbe, on Flickr
Ein Bombardier-OMNEO Triebwagen der SNCF in Leipzig-Thekla by Railtim, on Flickr
Bombardier OMNEO Upper Deck by Alex van Herwijnen, on Flickr
Bombardier OMNEO Lower Deck by Alex van Herwijnen, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Bombardier Transportation Twindexx Vario IC, Berlin - Innotrans, 25-09-2014 by Michael Postma, on Flickr
TWINDEXX Swiss Express by Bombardier Transportation, on Flickr
Metronom TWINDEXX Vario double-deck trains from Bombardier Transportation at Hamburg Hbf by Nik Morris (van Leiden), on Flickr








http://www.davidgordonltd.co.uk/images/sbb/sbb_8.jpg


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

algeria railway 
caf train in service from 2009/2010 









































automotrice stadler in sevice from 2009/2010/2011
























emd gt9300 general motors in service from 2010/2010 
























alstom coradia liner v 200 will be in service in 2016/2017/2018


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Siemens PCW 193-823+RZD Talgo VUZ Velim 11-09-14 by PA1930, on Flickr
Siemens PCW 193-823+RZD Talgo VUZ Velim 11-09-14 by PA1930, on Flickr








http://www.railwaygazette.com/uploa...ievskaya-depot-photo-andrey_leshkevich_02.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

CRH380D by guotaiban, on Flickr
头文字D—CRH380D 6601 by guotaiban, on Flickr
70317969gw1e2eoiqhwuwj by ANR2008, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

KTX-III
















http://www.kjclub.com/UploadFile/exc_board_60/2010/02/12/798796(1).jpg


----------



## alphorn (Oct 26, 2009)

VITORIA MAN said:


> talgo avril g4


Does that mean that Talgo now managed to put passengers in the locomotive? Early renderings of the AVRIL showed this, but the real-life train shown at Innotrans had normal locomotive without passengers.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

H5 Series Shinkansen
















http://i.imgur.com/7qEgA2D.jpg








https://d13uygpm1enfng.cloudfront.net/article-imgs/en/2015/01/09/AJ201501090060/AJ201501090061M.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

FGT-9000








http://fuji3.way-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/2014/07/22/_dsc1208l.jpg








http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/hjmcp604/imgs/8/a/8a0ac59a.jpg


----------



## worldwide70rm (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

pesa dart








http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/images/headlines//e14d462a722a108f5f18e7e6aac157e4.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Stadler KISS
SBB/CFF/FFS RABDe511 119 by Jeremy Chapter, en Flickr
Innenansicht eines KISS für die Zürcher S-Bahn by Andreas Hobi, en Flickr
Stadler KISS der ODEG in Berlin Karlshorst by kaffeeeinstein, en Flickr
S1 15139 @ Kiesen by Wesley van Drongelen, en Flickr


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

This the new BR Class 800...









RIP...


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

poshbakerloo said:


> This the new BR Class 800...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assumed that's a diesel semi-high speed Locomotive trainset. Since there's no visible way of external power either Catenary or Third Rail


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

^^ DMUs?


----------



## WotaN (Jun 15, 2004)

VITORIA MAN said:


> pesa dart
> 
> http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/images/headlines//e14d462a722a108f5f18e7e6aac157e4.jpg


And a computer rendering has become reality:









http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

AsHalt said:


> I assumed that's a diesel semi-high speed Locomotive trainset. Since there's no visible way of external power either Catenary or Third Rail





mrsmartman said:


> ^^ DMUs?


Diesel-Electric Multiple Unit. It can run under catenary when available, then switch to diesel to continue the journey.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

00Zy99 said:


> Diesel-Electric Multiple Unit. It can run under catenary when available, then switch to diesel to continue the journey.


Wouldn't "electro-diesel multiple unit" be a better suited term since "electro-diesel" is the term usually used to describe a such a dual-mode train. While "diesel-electric" is used to describe diesel trains with electric transmission. Like Class 205:


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> Wouldn't "electro-diesel multiple unit" be a better suited term since "electro-diesel" is the term usually used to describe a such a dual-mode train. While "diesel-electric" is used to describe diesel trains with electric transmission. Like Class 205:


Eh, six of one, 19 potatoes of another. I'm half-asleep and working through a cold and allergies. Please cut me some slack.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

First Skoda InterPanter EMU:
http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...erpanter-emu-presented-to-cd.html?channel=537


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Alstom Coradia Lint DMU for Nordjyske Jernbane services in Denmark:
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-local-train-operator-orders-alstom-dmus.html


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

*10 Fastest Trains According to Average Speed*

Welt.de lists 10 fastest trains in Europe and Asia according to average operational speed. Everybody knows this depends more on the quality of rail network than on the make of the train, and some names missing (Eurostar? Italian state trains?) but still an interesting list and with pics. 

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/artic...ahn-verdient-nur-im-Ausland-richtig-Geld.html (scroll down to end of article and click on link Die schnellsten Züge Mit 300 km/h durch Europa und Asien)


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, kind of pointless since they are not telling us where those average speeds are achieved.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New trains for London Overground, part of Bombardier Aventra series:
http://www.globalrailnews.com/2015/...-newest-addition-to-london-overgrounds-fleet/


----------



## SRC_100 (May 21, 2014)

^^
ugly


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

Dear god Bombardier...


----------



## krishnaengworks (Jul 17, 2015)

Great Trains Information


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Artist's impression of Hitachi AT300 in Great Western Railway livery:
http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...es-£361m-hitachi-train-order.html?channel=529


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

x trapolis chile
XM 04 DEJANDO LA ESTACIÓN CENTRAL | SANTIAGO by Ignacio Paredes, en Flickr
INTERIOR AUTOMOTOR X´TRAPOLIS by Ignacio Paredes, en Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Siemens 700 Desiro City fleet for Thameslink:
http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ink-train-arrives-in-britain.html?channel=529


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

New Tunisian (SNCFT) narrow gauge EMU Tunisia 2015 by seif eddine, en Flickr
Hyundai-treinstel naar Sousse @ Sahline-Sebkha by Johny Brauns, en Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Can you please post more context to the photos otherwise I will just lock the thread as a Flickr spam exercise. Tell me about the trains posted, don't just throw a photo up with no context. That is severely lazy.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ok lock both of them , this was only a photo thread to know new trains running around the w.
i think it's more and more dificult to post on skysp.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Stadler Flirt EMUs for Abellio's Netz 1 passenger services:
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-stuttgart-passenger-operating-contracts.html










And Bombardier Talent 2 EMUs for Go-Ahead:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

feve serie 2700 ( e ) 2010 by caf
Playa de San Antolin by Challenger179, en Flickr








http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8194/8079665571_892310c454.jpg


----------

